# PCA after surgery



## Rhonda Hammond (Jun 4, 2008)

One of our docs wants to know why we are not billing for PCA follow-up during the patients hospital stay in a pediatric setting.  We have always just billed a subsequent visit 99231-99233.  It states on the CMS page that is is considered global on the day of surgery but what about the follow-up.  If anyone can shed light on this it would be great   >  Help


----------



## LaSeille (Jun 10, 2008)

What is he following up on....an epidural catheter or a Duromorph injection?
Epidurals are usually coded as 01996 for f/u days.  Duromorph is usually coded 99231 for f/u days.


----------

